# Can I knock this out???



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yup, the second photo helps a bit, I'm absolutely convinced it's just decorative.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Just saw second photo, anything I said earlier was definetly wrong.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

On second thought, there's gotta be plumbing in there. There's always plumbing hiding in box outs/ soffits 

 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

mstrat said:


> Yup, the second photo helps a bit, I'm absolutely convinced it's just decorative.


i absolutely agree except for the fact that the word "decorative" is definitely subjective


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

... but then again... that's why he's taking it out right:thumbsup:


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Bull Trout said:


> Is it a manufactured home? Sometimes surprising what you find when you open up walls in them


My thought too


----------

